# Flux TT30 or Union Force?



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm getting an 2011 Bataleon Evil Twin, was going to wait but found some on sale, so I need some bindings. Pretty sure I want the Flux TT30 or Union Force, what would you guys suggest?


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

enayes said:


> I'm getting an 2011 Bataleon Evil Twin, was going to wait but found some on sale, so I need some bindings. Pretty sure I want the Flux TT30 or Union Force, what would you guys suggest?


I have a set of 2011 UNION Forces and love them best binding I have had so far. Good for All MT and in the park can't go wrong with a set.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

enayes said:


> I'm getting an 2011 Bataleon Evil Twin, was going to wait but found some on sale, so I need some bindings. Pretty sure I want the Flux TT30 or Union Force, what would you guys suggest?


I know it's kinda nitpicky but I like the toe strap on the Forces a lot better then the toe cap on the Flux. But that's just me.....curious, where did you find the Unions on sale?


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

--bigtime-- said:


> I know it's kinda nitpicky but I like the toe strap on the Forces a lot better then the toe cap on the Flux. But that's just me.....curious, where did you find the Unions on sale?


My post was worded strangely, I found the evil twin on sale not the bindings.


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

enayes said:


> My post was worded strangely, I found the evil twin on sale not the bindings.


OK where did u get the eviltwin on sale at?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have both of these bindings and I prefer the Union Force...They're easier to get in and out of, they're lower profile, and they're a little more responsive so they hold up on bigger stuff. I will admit the Flux have a little more comfort but they're a Uni-body binding that limits stance options and they take forever to get into and once you do they take forever to fully ratchet all the way down. I ride my Forces almost full time now.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd go TT30 or SF45 over the Force anyday.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DS45's > Forces >/= TT30's


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

I also own both bindings. I agree that the Forces are more responsive. They are also noticeably lighter IMHO and are more durable (wear and tear after equal abuse periods is somewhat higher on the fluxes). I also find the Forces are more comfy to step on because its got more cushioning and that EVA bed is more damp at speeds. Now that they tweaked their ratchets I'm ok with them and I'm indifferent between the ratches on both the Forces and the TT30. Downside of the Forces to me is that the way their highback is shaped does give rise to some calf bite if you do like to rotate your highbacks. 

On the TT30, I dont find their straps take too long to get into and have a more "pillowy" feeling that is more comfortable if you are strapped in for long periods (Unions sometimes give people unwanted pressure points). But I find that precisely cos of this, they are not as responsive as well. Same goes for their rather bulky but comfy highback. Big downside is heelcup adjustability (you cant adjust it),but you can adjust the heel and toe ramps much better than the Forces (which just has an option to extend the gas pedal by an inch or so, which I dont like cos its like ur toes are pushing on air). I also totally love how easy it is to tweak the entire binding without a tool (the Union heelcup, toe strap, toe ramp and highback rotation all need a tool - adjustment on these for Fluxes are tool free).

Between the two, I ride my Union Forces way more (but thats just me, I dont know what you are like). But if you are a big comfort and ease person when it comes to binding fit, feel and set-up, I'd say go with the Fluxes. Unions are very hit and miss for lots of folks. They usually either like it (alot) or think its hype.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

As alluded to already, the Forces for performance and TT30s for comfort. I've owned both, and I prefer my Titans (Flux in general) since I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of performance for comfort.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys, some great feedback. Still unsure which I'm gonna go with.


----------

